# marshall cabinet mod?



## reco46 (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont know if anyone has seen this youtube or done anything like this to improve the 1960a cab. First he takes all speakers out and then takes a garden hose to clean out the cabinet. Then he tightens every screw in the cabinet, re-caulks the inside and glues and screws the center post. Then re-wires the whole thing with higher guage wire, recomends soldering wires on instead of using slip on connectors and some other things

I really gotta wonder if you can really here the difference these mods make. I'm thinking of trying some of them
What do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mze7-zhkx-4


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I was in the back of a few 4-12's and was not all that impressed by the build quality. Saying that it was still pretty damn good say 90%.

If your a hands on guy and have the cab...any cab..why not give it a shot. If you don't have the stuff laying around the house then it may cost you what $20...How much was your cab?

Give it a good solid listen before and after, let us know the results!
Have fun but easy on the water.

Bev


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

reco46 said:


> I dont know if anyone has seen this youtube or done anything like this to improve the 1960a cab. First he takes all speakers out and then takes a garden hose to clean out the cabinet. Then he tightens every screw in the cabinet, re-caulks the inside and glues and screws the center post. Then re-wires the whole thing with higher guage wire, recomends soldering wires on instead of using slip on connectors and some other things
> 
> I really gotta wonder if you can really here the difference these mods make. I'm thinking of trying some of them
> What do you think?
> ...


Garden hose?? Personally, I'd rather use compressed air. Water and wooden enclosures wouldn't be my first choice. IMO


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Garden hose?? Personally, I'd rather use compressed air. Water and wooden enclosures wouldn't be my first choice. IMO


Garden hose??....compressed air or vacuum...but certainly NOT WATER

Soldering direct is fine (IMHO) but be sure to protect the cones well when you are soldering...a drop of hot solder on a paper cone could be nasty.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Most of that video is just BS. None of that is going to make a noticeable difference other than maybe tightening the screws. Too much time on his hands.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the wire gauge will have a slight effect on tone as well, apparently. i dont have any proof myself of that, i know that metal J made a thread on rewiring cabs.

dont like the tone? perhaps sell your G12T-75's (or whatever yours is loaded with) and try something else


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just picked up a Marshall 2-12 today and took the cover off the back. Screws are tight and its very well sealed.. No work needed here...

Bev


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I Huff Paint said:


> Most of that video is just BS. None of that is going to make a noticeable difference other than maybe tightening the screws. Too much time on his hands.


.....agreed!!


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

The best cab mod i've discovered is installing insulation/batting like the Bogner OS212 and old fender cabs. I did that to a mesa recto cab I had and it helped get rid of the boxiness.


----------



## reco46 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Results! tried some of his mods*

took the back off and first thing we noticed was no caulking (I thought this was done at the factory) so out came the caulking gun - as far as the screws went, the cabinet screws were about 80% loose just a few turns did the trick.

The speaker screws were way loose, I couldnt believe it - do these screws gradually loosen somehow with use? As far as soldering we'll leave that for another day. I did glue down the center post as well.

As for the sound - did it do anything? - I have not made much of a comparison yet, also its not that the cab didnt sound good - its just that elusive idea that hey, my sound is good, but maybe could be better. Never satisfied ya know!

P.S. No water came anywhere near this marshall!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

speaker screws aren't supposed to be too tight, it can bend the frame....also cause the voice coils to rub if the baffle isn't flat, which isn't good for the speaker


----------

